# ConexiÓn variador yaskawa gpd 315/v7



## javier136 (Sep 9, 2011)

Saludos a todos!!!
Existe un sistema de control por medio de un PLC twido para mover un motor trifasico de 1hp...
es decir el PLC realiza varias rutinas programadas y envia la señal de salida a un contactor para cuando se requiere que se active el motor...
Resulta que el motor gira demasiado rapido y debo montar un variador GPD 315/V7 de yaskawa, el conexionado de alimentación trifasico de este variador ya la realice con las protecciones y todo, la pregunta y las dudas que tengo es sobre el modo ahora en que debo conectar la entrada de señal de control al variador, si puedo tomar la señal de salida del plc y ponerla al s0 como entrada de arranque al variador, o de donde tomar la señal de pulso de arranque para que el variador active el motor solo cuando el plc enciende la salida al motor.

Agradezco si alguien ha trabajado ya con este variador; saber como conecto las entradas de arranque y parada..


----------



## transalp99 (Sep 10, 2011)

Javier, instale un variador Yaskawa J1000, tal vez sea parecido. La configuración por defecto de las entradas analógicas es:
S1 = Marcha
S2 = Contramarcha
SC = Comun
Y la entrada analógica para el ajuste de frecuencia con un potenciómetro es:
+V = +10.5 V
A1 = 0 - 10 V
AC = 0 V
Dispones del manual para realizar las configuraciones?
Espero te sirva de orientación.


----------

